# Where does tom tom go,go on TT?



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, i'm getting a tom tom go sat nav for my TT and i'm wondering where to put it. There normally stuck to the windscreen but the TT windscreen is too deep so I wouldn't be able to reach the touchscreen, where does the TT massive put theres? cheers Dougie 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

lots of people have the the davidg vent mount, do a search loads of pics about


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mount it between the ashtray and the tunnel cover. Buy a TomTom Alternative mount kit, and antennae from Ebay. Stick the "dish" at the back right underneath the ashtray, then use the flexible mount to mount the TomTom. I have the external microphone mounted on the steering wheel cowling, and the antennae mounted on top of the glove box, all wires are routed out of sight and a black cloth hides the unit when parked up.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 has a really neat Ashtray install... close to hide it and it works well even without an external antenna


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks i'm hoping Half-wits will fit it for me as i'm having a tracker fitted at the same time for the insurance. cheers Dougie 8)


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Drivers side Quarter Light.

Regards.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

this is where my PDA TOMTOM is with the Davidg bracket


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I had this done by Audiofile in Bishop's Stortford.

Remove ashtray, line it with felt, do a bit of creative cutting and gluing of the metal framework at the top of the assembly. unpick the charger, solder it to the connectors at the back of the cig lighter, feed wire through back of ashtray, use the tom tom on screen upside down setting so lead connects to bottom of tomtom at top of ashtray, and bob's yer uncle!!

Dont ask me to get more specific or technical, cos I cant!!

No probs with signal either


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

What if he smokes ?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I smoke, but I never use the ashtray, makes car smelly. If I have to smoke in car I just use the window!! :lol:

And yes, I know it will be an fine-able offence come 1st July, to sling butts out window


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Do you not find that its a bit low down in that position Camv6 ?


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

If You Wanna Put Ya Butt Out Of The Window, You Go Right Ahead Baby !


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

trevor said:


> Do you not find that its a bit low down in that position Camv6 ?


I did at first, but you get used to it. You tend to listen to it more than look at it for instruction. Ultimately t would be better slightly higher up, but the trade off for 'stealth' and ease of use is more than worth it


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Motorhead said:


> If You Wanna Put Ya Butt Out Of The Window, You Go Right Ahead Baby !


Id imagine you'd have to be contortionist to manage gettin ur arse out of a TTC window, not to mention havin to be a total stranger to pies!


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't smoke and I like the look of the Davidg fitting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

tt dug said:


> I don't smoke and I like the look of the Davidg fitting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Another davidg mount.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I find this setup suits me. The picture was taken from a low position. I can see over the top of my TT1, no problem. Line of sight is perfect. Usability is perfect. Steve Schwing product.










Joe


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)




----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> I had this done by Audiofile in Bishop's Stortford.
> 
> Remove ashtray, line it with felt, do a bit of creative cutting and gluing of the metal framework at the top of the assembly. unpick the charger, solder it to the connectors at the back of the cig lighter, feed wire through back of ashtray, use the tom tom on screen upside down setting so lead connects to bottom of tomtom at top of ashtray, and bob's yer uncle!!
> 
> ...


how much did audiofile charge you for it?
i had some ice installed a few years back in my 1.0 micra and they were quite reasonable.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Can the standard window pedastal not be turned around so it stick on top of the dash at all?

Thinking of buying one but assumed the standard holder could be turned upside down to sit on top of the dash?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another Dave G TomTom One bracket.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les, what is the 'pip' on the Dave G bracket?

Joe


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> how much did audiofile charge you for it?
> i had some ice installed a few years back in my 1.0 micra and they were quite reasonable.


2 hrs labour. They hadnt done it b4, so bit of experimentation required, and they did a couple of other bits and bobs for me.

Nice bunch, and good experience


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ChadW said:


> Can the standard window pedastal not be turned around so it stick on top of the dash at all?
> 
> Thinking of buying one but assumed the standard holder could be turned upside down to sit on top of the dash?


The suction pad wouldnt work on the dash would it?


----------



## HalleTT (Jan 29, 2007)

I ordered one from Steve to mount my Garmin Nuvi. He can poweder coat it in almost any color. I bought mine with the RAM mount for a camera, but bought the additional parts from RAM Mount for the GPS. It is adjustable for height and angle.


----------



## Fashling (Mar 4, 2007)

I had mine (emphasis on mine) attached to the window on the drivers side quaterlight (it was the 910 so bit chunky so didn't know where else to put it) and it was great...easy reach, away from the girlfriends probing fingers, and the bluetooth wroked well there as well....That was until some cretin smashed 2 windows on the passenger side to break in to get it....The thing that upset me so much was that it wasn't attached at the time.....The cradle and the unit were in the glove box, and put away before I even arrived to where I was heading for.
The police told me that they targeted my car as they could see the rings left on the windscreen from the cradle....bear that in mind and save yourself around 100quid for new windows and fitting, and in my case re-tinting (which cost more as they had to do the 4 front in the end to make them match....Vanity at the end of the day for that one!)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

CamV6 said:



> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Can the standard window pedastal not be turned around so it stick on top of the dash at all?
> ...


Of course yeah, DOH!  :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les, what is the 'pip' on the Dave G bracket?
> 
> Joe


PIP? If you mean the very small hole near the vent then Dave put that there in case the double sided tape wasnt strong enough to prevent the bracket with sat nav attached from slipping down. I could then put a small self taper screw in it to hold it but its been fine so far.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

BUY A MAP Â£4.99


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les, what is the 'pip' on the Dave G bracket?
> ...


Ah, good idea. Belt 'n braces up north 

Joe


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

les said:


> Another Dave G TomTom One bracket.


I like the look of that one too 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I hang my tom tom from the rear view mirror,i have it on fishing line so that when i go round corners it swings into my face to remind me ive gone the wrong way and that i shouldnt be using one anyway because the m6/m1 is straight and if i turn that means the fail safe kicks in. It also stops toe rags from breaking in cos they cant see the suction marks on my screen!! I will post some pics when i can find my camera im sure i hung it over the sun visor! :roll:


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Best not to get too complicated about this. Simply charge-up the TomTom, disconnect the cable and rest the device in the cubby hole with the sliding door behind the 3 buttons, in front of the gearstick. It sits nicely there, when you need it. Put it in the boot when you don't.

Who wants to cut and drill for a satnav - especially when you know where you are going most of the time!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Good call wayside that is what I would probably do when or if I ever get one. 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine is mounted and hardwired in the tray in front of the gear lever. Just at the right angle to see it and for the tray cover to still close over it. The power goes in from the front though a small hole just in the right place to plug it in. Works fine down there and gets a signal no problem.

Nick


----------



## tt dug (Jun 14, 2007)

Got the 910, it has a remote control so I can stick it in the screen for now until i get a proper bracket 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

a bit late but here is a stealth ash tray install :


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wayside said:


> Best not to get too complicated about this. Simply charge-up the TomTom, disconnect the cable and rest the device in the cubby hole with the sliding door behind the 3 buttons, in front of the gearstick. It sits nicely there, when you need it. Put it in the boot when you don't.
> 
> Who wants to cut and drill for a satnav - especially when you know where you are going most of the time!


What do you mean? There is nothing cut and nothing drilled to fit my Dave G TomTom One vent bracket. My bracket simply fits behind the far RH vent and uses a little double sided sticky paper to help keep it from slipping down.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I made this mounting up myself out of some plastic conduit and some tie wraps to secure it. I had to get the angle right so that it did not reflect light/glare but it was quite simple. The power lead is run behind and through the vents to a additional power connector in the glove box....
I'm using a Mio A701 running Tom Tom blutooth link to stereo for navigation instructions & phone through stereo


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

maybe not, but the guy who described "creative cutting" around the ashtray worried me a lot! Anyway, all these mods seem a lot of trouble just for a satnav. Don't you know where you are going anyway, 90% of the time?
As for the vent mount, it's a pretty obvious advert for passing low-life that you have a satNav somewhere on board. In a roadster you might just as well stick the Tom Tom on the bonnet - at least then the thieves won't slash your hood!


----------



## deech (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought an Orange SPV M700 (phone HTC P3600) it has built in GPS, now the phone sits in the cradle and does everything bar drive 

The cradle came from a german outfit and it "clamps" to the strut thingy coming down from the console to the "tunnel" (the 2 half moon thingies eachside of the tunnel at knee height)


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Motorhead said:


> Drivers side Quarter Light.
> 
> Regards.


Me too. A great position, clearly visible but not intrusive and easily within arms reach. Easy to clean the suction mark off too from there.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's my stealth mount. I made a bracket that slots into the back of the TomTom like the existing bracket and then engages into a thin ring added behind the centre air vent.










There's a small pin and screw to lock it in place but once removed all that remains is a thin ring whith nothing sticking out. Stealth 8) .

The bracket also swivels back on the TomTom so it can go back in it's wallet and in my pocket :wink:










I originally had it on the driver's side by the side window but I found there was too much sun reflecting in the screen. Also in the centre the passenger can see and operate it if necessary. A short power lead can also hang straight down to the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

John, I'm really liking that mount. Can you give a little more detail on the engaging of the mount with the spacer ring?


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

I just dont see the problem with the original tomtom mount. My tomtom one sits very nicely on its original mount to the right of the windscreen. If cables are a problem charge it through your pc before you set off and take the charger with you just in case! I have no problems reaching the touch screen :? Like someone said earlier you have to be careful not to leave the sucker print on the windscreen.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

I love mine..love it to bits..thx DaveG


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> John, I'm really liking that mount. Can you give a little more detail on the engaging of the mount with the spacer ring?


Hi Rhod,

Here are a few more pictures. The bracket, when folded up, clips on in the normal way:


















Then the bracket is loosened, swung into position and locked...









The ring has two holes, the upper one plain and the lower one tapped M3 and a grub screw to stop it turning.









The bracket is then engaged with the ring...









And locked with the screw...









A curley lead charger hangs neatly in this position.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Just tried my new Tom Tom one V3 in the TT today and it stuck to the a pillar side window no probs. cause the TT wing mirror itself is further back then I found it was not in the way of anything, if I needed to charge then it would go down into the ashtray as it fits perfectly if angled to the driver, sorted! 8)


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

ChadW said:


> Just tried my new Tom Tom one V3 in the TT today and it stuck to the a pillar side window no probs. cause the TT wing mirror itself is further back then I found it was not in the way of anything, if I needed to charge then it would go down into the ashtray as it fits perfectly if angled to the driver, sorted! 8)


That`s the one, I can`t see the need for these steel mounts, the original tom tom one suction bracket fits nicely to the quarter light, easily accessable, easy to remove and isn`t intrusive. You`ll find you can run it on charge as the plug in charger is long enough to drape over the steering wheel column and plug into the unit.

Regards.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Motorhead said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried my new Tom Tom one V3 in the TT today and it stuck to the a pillar side window no probs. cause the TT wing mirror itself is further back then I found it was not in the way of anything, if I needed to charge then it would go down into the ashtray as it fits perfectly if angled to the driver, sorted! 8)
> ...


Just watch the lead doesn't go into the steering wheel gap and get wrapped around inside when parking as happened to me! I thought it might have damaged something or at least itself and got stuck :?


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Keep it simple!

I wouldn't start cutting and hacking at the ashtray just to fit a satnav. I simply sit my TomTom 300 (without bracket or sucker) in the little compartment with the sliding door in front of the gearlever. It fits really well there and I put it in the boot when I don't need it (don't we all know where we are going most of the time..?)
Only drawback is that the charger cable doesn't fit down there, so I just charge the TomTom first.


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

John-H said:


> Motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > ChadW said:
> ...


I found It`s too taught to do that John....


----------

